# Accelerated redundancy rush now so as employer can avail of 60% rebate.



## donee (14 Dec 2011)

AS above, friend of mine has been on a 3 day week for about 8 months, 4 empolyees in total and his employer is closing up now to avail of the 60% rebate now rather than the reduced rate of 15% from next year.
I wonder how many more will be afected by this.


----------



## Kerrylady (15 Dec 2011)

I have two friends in the construction industry who were doing days here and there for their employer. They have been let go so the employer can avail of the 60% rebte. Both employers and employee's are getting screwed! If the Government had any cop on they would have put clauses in eg. Employers employing 50 and less are not affected by the change. The employer in question had to let the 2 boys go as they were working with him for years and the redundancy package after Christmas would have bankrupted them - they are barely afloat as it is!! Its the small fish that are always hard done by in Ireland!!


----------



## z107 (15 Dec 2011)

Crazy stuff all right.

It's this kind of thing that will be the catalyst for many companies just hanging in there to call it a day. The straw that breaks the camel's back.


----------



## Ildánach (19 Dec 2011)

There is a lot of this happening.  It was happening before the changes were announced as larger companies anticipated that this would happen.  After the budget was announced, smaller companies have now followed suit.

Some employers however have missed the boat, as their employees have sufficient service to mean that any redundancy wouldn't be effective until the new year.

I work providing information to the public and we're getting a large increase of calls from employers seeking information trying to get round the changes, from seeking information about trying to give less than the legal notice, paying employees on temporary short-time based on their reduced wages and backdating redundancy forms.  All of course illegal.


----------



## thesimpsons (19 Dec 2011)

this is fairly widespread I'd say/  I've got 3 friends all being let go very similiar to OP story, all in small companies.    they've been on protective notice for last few months so their notice period is covered but if the rebate terms were staying as they were, they'd be allowed to continue on working  until things might pick up.  being made redundant now means the employer will get the rebates  but it puts far more people on the dole who might not necessarily have to be on it.


----------



## ajapale (19 Dec 2011)

Donee Ive expanded your title somewhat.

Im surprised there isnt more about this and the related question where people were expecting a "redundancy+statutory" package. Companies were budgeting for government contribution and will now simply reduce the "+" element.

aj


----------

